# Celeste is giving out DIYs!



## Kamzitty (Apr 18, 2020)

Celeste is on the beach to the left of my airport, directly below my shops/marketplace. I have her fenced in down there as best as I can lol.
If you'd like to come get this recipe, I'm LF stacks of regular wood, NMTs, gold nuggets, or other Celeste recipes in return. 

RULES:
Comment below your island and islander name and what you can bring, then I will dm you a code to come when it's your turn. I will like everyone's post who has been sent a dodo code so you can check your place in line!
Do not shop, PLEASE. It keeps everybody else waiting. If I finish getting through everybody at a decent time, I don't mind letting you come back afterwards to shop. 
Be careful around my flowers, please!


----------



## MoeLover (Apr 18, 2020)

I would really love to come grab this DIY recipe! I'm Alyssa from Honeycup and I can bring you a Nook Miles Ticket.


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 18, 2020)

Island: Sanibel
Islander: Mallory
Bringing: Wood stack


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come over. I'm Ducky from Nowhere. I've got a bunch of wood of all kinds, just let me know which one you'd prefer!


----------



## N a t (Apr 18, 2020)

Isn't it random for everyone? The recipe? Also I can bring a single NMT for entry.

I am Nat from Isla Haven!


----------



## MissMango (Apr 18, 2020)

can bring stacks of any wood you need! Im MissMango from Isla Azure


----------



## Yorli (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I visit, can bring nook miles ticket
Yorli from Andromeda


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 18, 2020)

The DIY recipe is different for everyone btw.
I'm Emily from Gold Isle 
I can bring wood


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 18, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> Isn't it random for everyone? The recipe? Also I can bring a single NMT for entry.
> 
> I am Nat from Isla Haven!


I've had other people say it's the same thing for everyone. In my experience as well, I got the same item the island owner got, but let me know if you guys get something else from her! That'd be good info to know haha.

Also to everyone asking I'm looking for just regular wood!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

Raven from Moga Isle

I would like to stop by.

Besides the first DIY, Celeste gives out random DIYs. I would really love getting the Starry Sky, though.

Is Softwood ok, or does it have to be regular?

EDIT: I don't have regular wood... I can pay a NMT.


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 18, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> Isn't it random for everyone? The recipe? Also I can bring a single NMT for entry.
> 
> I am Nat from Isla Haven!


I've had other people say it's the same thing for everyone. In my experience as well, I got the same item the island owner got, but let me know if you guys get something else from her! That'd be good info to know haha.

Also to everyone asking I'm looking for just regular wood!


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (Apr 18, 2020)

Rosa from Aisle. I can bring wood & NMT.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 18, 2020)

Can i join too? Ill bring an bmt. 

Daniel of the east isles


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come! I can bring nmt  Debz from Moka bay


----------



## sollux (Apr 18, 2020)

kai from kyoshi! i can bring wood ^-^


----------



## Claramcallister (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to visit! Clara from nikity , will bring wood!


----------



## Shadowhunter (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come! I'll bring you a NMT! Craig from Lian Yu


----------



## Claramcallister (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to visit! I can bring stuff


----------



## Crawkey (Apr 18, 2020)

Vic from Weystone! I can bring a couple stacks of wood. :]


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to come by, I'm gonna bring a NMT

Morrin from Yliaster


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 18, 2020)

drahcir from The Rock.  I have wood I can bring


----------



## belle (Apr 18, 2020)

may i visit


----------



## kingmog (Apr 18, 2020)

Ed / Brexitland

I can bring a stack of normal wood


----------



## Andyko (Apr 18, 2020)

Andy from Corona. Will bring NMT


----------



## Sepia (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm Connie from Astrophell and I can give you a gold nugget and a DIY recipe. (I'll bring a few so you can get one you don't have)


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 18, 2020)

I can bring 3 NMT 
Alex of Tristram


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm sorry guys I'm closing this because the forum is loading soooo slow for me it's difficult to send out PMs. By the time I get everybody in it will have been hours because I'm constantly having to refresh the page. Feel free to message me on discord if you'd still like to come!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Kam#9746


----------

